# Afraid of the sun?!



## whisperwill (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok,, now we have only had this little girl for 3 days, she is a little over 8 weeks. Crate training is going great, she gets along well with other dogs, and even our cats so far. Potty training was doing well, but that stopped today. All of a sudden she is terrified of the sun. It is REALLY hot here right now, but I can't even talk her into staying outside long enough to go potty. She runs and hides under the patio furniture or anywhere there is shade, and will cry and cry. I don't pay any attention to the crying because I don't want to make it worse. I have started putting her on the leash so I can keep her from running to the door and tried distracting her with treats, toys, even my kids!! Nothing works, there is nothing that can get her mind off of getting out of the sun. I don't think it's physically hurting her because if someone is carrying her outside there is no reaction, and it's not the leash cause she will walk around on the leash all day long inside or at night... I have never seen anything like this before. Any advice??

Dana


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

What type of ground are you walking on? It may be too hot for her little feet.


----------



## whisperwill (Jul 20, 2011)

I thought about that too, but she's in the grass... thinking about it though.... maybe if I hosed it down a little bit before she went out I could make SURE it isn't hot...


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

I think your problem is normal It's too hot, the puppy probably isn't used to it, and she is REALLY uncomfortable. It will take her awhile to be able to stand the heat. Even when she gets older, she will probably do her best to get out of the sun and get into the shade


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

puppies have a very poor ability to thermoregulate , which includes both spectrums of the thermometer -- too hot , too cold , they distress because internal temperatures are too hot, too cold. 

choose the coolest shadiest spot for her to potty and then bring her in.

Carmen


----------



## SableHaus (Jul 1, 2011)

whisperwill said:


> Ok,, now we have only had this little girl for 3 days, she is a little over 8 weeks. Crate training is going great, she gets along well with other dogs, and even our cats so far. Potty training was doing well, but that stopped today. All of a sudden she is terrified of the sun. It is REALLY hot here right now, but I can't even talk her into staying outside long enough to go potty. She runs and hides under the patio furniture or anywhere there is shade, and will cry and cry. I don't pay any attention to the crying because I don't want to make it worse. I have started putting her on the leash so I can keep her from running to the door and tried distracting her with treats, toys, even my kids!! Nothing works, there is nothing that can get her mind off of getting out of the sun. I don't think it's physically hurting her because if someone is carrying her outside there is no reaction, and it's not the leash cause she will walk around on the leash all day long inside or at night... I have never seen anything like this before. Any advice??
> 
> Dana


 
How does she respond to water? (If you aren't sure, you could test her in the bath tub). Maybe if you purchased a kiddie pool and filled it with cool water, it would give her something to look forward to when heading outdoors. If she knows she can splash and play in the water, she may associate that with outdoors and not be so fearful. Our GS's coat dries so quickly, and I'll often spray the hose and let him play in it to cool off when we're outdoors for a while.


----------



## whisperwill (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, I hosed the grass down which she didn't really care about one way or the other. However, when we were out there I turned on the hose she started playing in it, so today we are off to buy a kiddie pool and see if she likes that too. Thanks for the advice guys!!

Dana


----------

